# Gaestepass gesucht



## Eamon. (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche auch einen Gaestepass.
Hab leider das Open Beta Wochenende wegen einem Auslandsaufenthalt verpasst.
Habe frueher gerne Diabolo (das allererste) gespielt und wuerde mir gerne einen Eindruck machen ob Teil 3 auch etwas fuer mich waere.

Gruss 
Eamon


----------

